# Over night showing?



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

You will have so much fun and be so freaking tired when your done I wil tell you that right now! 

For the horse bring:

Blanket for over night, neck cover if you don't want your horses neck gross!

Extra chain to double lock the stall at night ( you don't want a loose horse at 2am) 

Extra feed!!! Never hurts to have to much.

Sometimes it best to bring in your own bedding, they may not have cleaned it out throughly or other may not be enough!

Do spray down the stall walls with disinfectant about 10 mi urea before putting your horse in, who knows what the last 6 horses had when stalled in there!

So times it's nice to place cross ties in your stall so you can securely hook your horse up in the middle (we do this for every show)

Bring a small bathing bucket to do last minute touchups


Since this is your first time keeping yur horse over night at a show I have a few tips, as I groomed at many many over night shows for a dressage rider.

Take the horse out at least every 3 hours to hand walk him/her for 15 minutes and hand graze too! 

Meet the people on either side of where you are, this makes it mire comfortable for the morning if the show, alot of the time they are very nice and helpful if your running behind and don't have your own help.

Also keep everything tack wise in your trailer over night! Iv known to many things to get damaged and or stolen at just local shows! So stupid but not worth having no saddle an hour before going into the arena!

Bring Gatorade for your horse if he/she is having hard time drinking the water.

Good luck!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Most of the shows here in OK use asphalt for flooring which can be kind of tough on the horse's legs when they stand for a long time. I have small mats that are easy to haul and I put them down in the stall before I bed down. I always bring at least 5 bags of bedding in, depending on how many I have to buy from the show vendor. I bed deep and then I also have an extra stall as a tack stall/ready room with more mats on the floor, but no bedding, for grooming and prepping the horse to go in the ring. 

I never leave expensive tack in the tack stall, my saddle & bridle and reins stay with me in the hotel room. 

I just use the halter and lead rope as the extra chain on the stall, in 40 years of showing I've never had an escapee. 

I bring a hay net that I keep full of hay to keep them occupied, 2 5 gal. water buckets in summer, 1 in winter, and a bucket for grain & concentrates. Extra feed, salt, any supplements, ALL my grooming supplies. 

I bring grubby clothes for me, show clothes and a coverall for once I'm dressed if I'm doing my own grooming. 

In summer I use a cotton sheet and slinky, in winter I use a show sheet, heavy blanket, hood and slinky (for clipped horses only). I keep a small cart in my trailer for loading and unloading my stuff, a manure bucket & fork and my stall drapes. 

I'm sure there's more but it's what I can think of right off.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Be sure to take eye hooks and double ended snaps to hang up your buckets with. A small tool kit is handy.

Take chairs (folding camping chairs are great!) to set up outside of your horse's stall. It's a great place to relax before/after showing.

In the summer I take a box fan and attach it to the stall - this sometimes requires getting creative with hay string & bungee cords.

I toss a small salt brick in the horse's feed tub.

Make sure you have a muck bucket & manure fork for stall cleaning. Those little wheelie muck bucket carts are very helpful too.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Deff. bedding, some shows offer it when you sign up. Make sure you reserve your stall ahead of time, some shows will only put up as many stalls that are reserved.

Bring gatorade incase your horse doesn't like the smell of the water.
Fans incase the barn in hot.
An extra hose for bathing.
CAMERA!
Rubber bands for braiding, some places I have been required you to braid the half of your horses main closest to the saddle for speed events.

Check all the rules for the registration/club you are showing with, and that will help also


----------

